# Media Center mit lcproc ohne Monitor



## Joerg66 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein Internet-Radio und MP3-Player in mein HTPC-Gehäuse bauen.
Gibt es da eine Oberfläche, die -ähnlich dem VDR, in der Lage ist, das komplette Menü und alles was zur Sender- und Song Auswahl nötig ist, per lcdproc auf einem 2x20 Zeichen VFD-Display darzustellen?
Guß Jörg


----------

